
The Troubadour and the Lady - var_eps
http://www.newyorker.com/culture/persons-of-interest/the-troubadour-and-the-lady-kaija-saariaho-lamour-de-loin
======
donretag
I could not hit Spotify quickly enough. I am starting with "L’Amour de Loin".
First "song" in and it is fairly comtemporary classical.

I am just an amateur musician and I am amazed at those with those that could
hear such minute details. I have attended various rehearsal session for
classical music, and it is astonishing to hear the conductor (or the choral
maestro) pick out a certain note in a certain measure from a certain
instrument. I can recognize a bad ensemble from a good one, but such detail at
that level is simply amazing

------
jxy

        She started composing with a PDP-10 supercomputer.
        In one work from that time, “Vers le Blanc,” she
        used a program called Chant to create three synthetic
        voices, which over fifteen minutes change pitch
        almost imperceptibly.
    

I didn't know PDP-10 was used in this area.

